# Facing problem in configuring yahoomail with outlook... Here is the solution...



## anmol004 (Feb 20, 2007)

1. Open your yahoo mail account.
2. On the right side, u will see - Options. Click it.
3. Then go to - POP Access and forwarding.
4. Check 'Web and POP Access' and *When downloading new messages*: I don't want to receive any messages that SpamGuard thinks are spam
5.Open outlook or outlook express.
6.Click the 'tools' menu and select 'accounts....'
7.Click 'Add', and then click 'mail...'
8.Enter your name in the 'Display name:' field, and click 'Next.' 
9.Enter your full yahoo email address in the 'Email address:' field, and click 'Next.' 
10.Enter '*pop.mail.yahoo.com*' in the 'Incoming mail (POP3, IMAP or HTTP) server:' field. Enter '*smtp.mail.yahoo.com*' in the 'Outgoing mail (SMTP) server:' field. 
11.Click 'Next.' 
12.Enter your Yahoomail username (including '@yahoo.com') in the 'Account name:' field. Enter your yahoomail password in the 'Password:' field, and click 'Next.'
13.Click 'Finish.' 
14.Highlight 'pop.mail.yahoo.com' under 'Account,' and click 'Properties.' 
15.Click the 'Advanced' tab. 
16.Check the box next to 'This server requires a secure connection (SSL)' under 'Outgoing Mail (SMTP).' 
17.Enter '465' in the 'Outgoing mail (SMTP):' field. 
18.Check the box next to 'This server requires a secure connection (SSL)' under 'Incoming mail (POP3) and 'Outgoing mail (SMTP) both.' The port will change to 995.

*The order of 'Outgoing' and 'Incoming' mail server fields varies by version. Make sure you enter the correct information in each field.

19.Click the 'Servers' tab, and check the box next to 'My server requires authentication.' 
20.Click 'OK.' 
*Congratulations! You're done configuring your client to send and retrieve Yahoomail messages.* 

And its all for free!


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 20, 2007)

This only works with paid accounts, AFAIK. For free access you need Ypops


----------



## kunaltech (Feb 21, 2007)

kumar can u tell me how do  i configure yahoo for free using ypops


----------



## planetcall (Feb 21, 2007)

thats anmol's first post i guess.....next time see what you are posting buddy. That information doesnt apply to general users. It is only for the premium members.


----------



## alsiladka (Feb 21, 2007)

Yahoo! India Mail provides Pop access for free. Atleast to those who had signed up a long time back!!


----------



## Pathik (Feb 21, 2007)

All yahoo india accounts hav free pop3... So no use of ypops


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Feb 21, 2007)

Just migrate to the beta version of Yahoo and you will get a free POP3 access


----------



## alsiladka (Feb 21, 2007)

Ankur Mittal said:
			
		

> Just migrate to the beta version of Yahoo and you will get a free POP3 access


 
The options do not show Pop access. Is the pop access enabled by dafault?


----------



## buntythecool (Feb 21, 2007)

dear all 
first download ypops-win-0.8.8.exe & then installed it
and follow all the step which r given by anmol004
only one thing u have to change is that ur incoming & outgoing server add which is 127.0.0.1
this work for me 
& im not d paid user
plz let me know dis thing help u or not
enjoy!


----------



## SE><IE (Feb 21, 2007)

Basically the POP fwding is open for everyone who is not on international domain. i.e, everyone expect username@yahoo.com will have free POP fwding. Read it at yahoo help page.
__________
Okey I found one bad thing about yahoo POP fwds. Yahoo deletes all mails from inbox after sending them to you. Is it possible to make the mails get copied rather than moved?


----------



## kunaltech (Feb 21, 2007)

mine is yahoo.com so it means that i cannot use yahoo pops


----------



## Pathik (Feb 21, 2007)

u can use ypops wit ny yahoo id


----------



## kunaltech (Feb 21, 2007)

ok i have install the yahoo pops but i dont find POP Access and forwarding. in my yahoo account. can any one tell me now how do i use yahoo pop i have also configure my outlook express. when i click on send and recieve it asking for password which i have entered correct.
asking for netwrok username and password
help me


----------



## buntythecool (Feb 21, 2007)

u have to run ypops in background chek its stastus on ur task bar dud

tell me the setting of ur outlook express kunaltech

i will help u


----------



## knowledgegainer (Feb 21, 2007)

thanx bro really searching 4 it

it works 4 me
__________
can u also provide such info 4 gmail configration


----------



## buntythecool (Feb 21, 2007)

dear knowledgegainer
4 gmail account u have 2 1st acitivate pop forwarding 4m ur gemail account setting and forward ur all msg to ur yahoo acount it is so simple
any way i have gate this trick by googling
and reply if any problem is there
be cool


----------



## kunaltech (Feb 22, 2007)

thanks bunty
my outlook setting are same as mention by amol. what ever he has told i have entered in my outlook settings


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Feb 22, 2007)

alsiladka said:
			
		

> The options do not show Pop access. Is the pop access enabled by dafault?


 Just go to the options menu in Yahoo Mail beta and you will see a POP3 option.
To sign for yahoo mail beta go to-
*advision.webevents.yahoo.com/mailbeta/

 *A small tutorial*
Click the "Options"      link at the top right of your Mail page to open Options.
Click on POP Access and      forwarding.
*[FONT=&quot]Spam[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]Spam Protection[/FONT]*
 [FONT=&quot]Customise our anti-spam     tools to maximise your spam protection:[/FONT]
 ·[FONT=&quot]SpamGuard [/FONT]
 ·[FONT=&quot]Marking Spam + Not Spam [/FONT]
 ·[FONT=&quot]Image Blocking [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]AddressGuard[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]TM[/FONT]*
 [FONT=&quot]Create and manage     disposable email addresses to defend your primary address against spam.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Anti-Spam Resource Center[/FONT]*
 [FONT=&quot]Learn about spam, tips and     tricks on how to avoid it, and what Yahoo! is doing to prevent it.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Block Addresses[/FONT]*
 [FONT=&quot]Block addresses from which     you don't want to receive mail.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Management[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]Mail Addresses[/FONT]*
 [FONT=&quot]We've added the dot into     our email addresses so you can get the address you've always wanted. Use it     just like your existing Yahoo! ID. Also retrieve mail from your other (POP)     accounts into your Yahoo! Mailbox. [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]POP Access and Forwarding [/FONT]*
 [FONT=&quot]Use Yahoo! as your     permanent email address. Forward to another mail account, or download your     Yahoo! messages to your POP3 mail client.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Filters[/FONT]*
 [FONT=&quot]Sort your incoming mail automatically     into designated folders or to your mobile device. Filter out unsolicited     email.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]General Preferences[/FONT]*
 [FONT=&quot]Customise your Inbox view     and your Compose options. Change your outgoing name and address.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Signature[/FONT]*
 [FONT=&quot]Attach a custom signature     to your outgoing messages.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Vacation Response[/FONT]*
 [FONT=&quot]Send a custom, automatic message     response when you are away.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Announce Email Address[/FONT]*
 [FONT=&quot]Send an email to your     contacts to let them know your Yahoo! Mail address.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Premium Services[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]SMS Mail Alerts[/FONT]*
 [FONT=&quot]Get     SMS messages sent to your mobile if important email arrives at your Yahoo!     India Mail account. Reply to email from your mobile! [/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]From Rs 1 per text msg[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot] Get started!.[/FONT]

 


 *[FONT=&quot]POP Access & Forwarding[/FONT]*
​ [FONT=&quot][ Need Help? ] [/FONT] 
*[FONT=&quot]gives     you even more flexibility with two free features![/FONT]*
 [FONT=&quot]As a *Yahoo! Delivers*     member (you asked to receive special offers via when you registered with     us), you can take advantage of email forwarding and POP access. Each one is     free, *exclusively for Yahoo! Delivers members*.[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]Web & POP Access [POP Settings][/FONT]*
 [FONT=&quot]Access Yahoo! Mail via the web interface and through any     email program using POP3 (e.g., Eudora, Outlook, or Netscape Mail).[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]When downloading new       messages[/FONT]* [FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]I don't want to receive       any messages that SpamGuard thinks are spam[/FONT]


 [FONT=&quot]I want to receive all       messages, including those that SpamGuard thinks are spam[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]For       messages that SpamGuard thinks are spam, add [Bulk] as a prefix to the       subject [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Learn more about       these options -  View POP Settings       [/FONT]
​ 

 *[FONT=&quot]Forwarding[/FONT]*
 [FONT=&quot]Forward incoming Yahoo! Mail messages to a different email     address[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Email address: [/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot](e.g. user@company.com)[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]You cannot forward to another Yahoo! Mail address.[/FONT]

​ 


​ [FONT=&quot]Save   Cancel [/FONT]


  Then in the above window click on the option you want in *[FONT=&quot]When downloading new messages.Then click on save.[/FONT]*



  To configure your account on computer-


*[FONT=&quot]POP Access Settings[/FONT]*


 [FONT=&quot]In order to read your Yahoo! Mail an external email client (such as Eudora, Outlook, Netscape, etc.), you will need to configure the Incoming (POP) and Outgoing (SMTP) server settings so that it can send and receive messages from your Yahoo! Mail account. Generally, you can find these settings under the Tools or Preferences menus for your particular email program.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Important: Do not delete your incoming mail settings[/FONT]*
 [FONT=&quot]If you are already receiving mail from another mail server (such as incoming mail to your address at your ISP), you will need to add a new POP account. Sometimes this is called a new "profile," sometimes a new "personality," depending on your email client. If your email client only allows you to receive mail from one POP server at a time, make sure you write down your current settings before you replace them with Yahoo! Mail settings so that you can change them back if you need to. Below you will find the server settings for accessing your Yahoo! Mail.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Server    Settings[/FONT]*
 [FONT=&quot]Incoming   Mail Server (POP3):[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]pop.mail.yahoo.co.in   [/FONT]*
 [FONT=&quot]Outgoing   Mail Server (SMTP):[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]smtp.mail.yahoo.co.in   [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]using SMTP port 587[/FONT]*  [FONT=&quot] [What's this?][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Account   Name/Username:[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Your user name[/FONT]*
 [FONT=&quot]Email   address:[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Your complete E-Mail address[/FONT]*
 [FONT=&quot]Password:[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Your Yahoo!   Mail password[/FONT]*
 [FONT=&quot]We've given directions below for configuring POP access to Yahoo! Mail for selected email clients. Your client may not be on this list, and server settings vary from client to client. Remember, even after you configure your mail client to send and receive Yahoo! Mail messages, you can always log in to your Yahoo! Mail account to send and receive as well.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Microsoft Outlook 2002 XP & 2003[/FONT]*
 [FONT=&quot]To configure your POP settings for Microsoft Outlook 2002 (sometimes referred to as Outlook XP) and 2003, follow these steps: [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]1.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]From the Tools menu, select "Email Accounts." You may have to click the arrows. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]2.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Select the radio button next to "Add a new email account" and click the "Next" button. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]3.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Select the radio button next to "POP3" and click the "Next" button. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]4.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Enter the following information: [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]User Information[/FONT]*
 [FONT=&quot]o[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Your Name: Enter your name as you would like it to appear in the "From" field of your outgoing messages. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]o[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Email Address: Enter your full Yahoo! Mail address (for example, "user@yahoo.com").[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]Server Information[/FONT]*

 [FONT=&quot]o[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Incoming mail server (POP3):[/FONT]
​ *[FONT=&quot]pop.mail.yahoo.com[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]o[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Outgoing mail server (SMTP):[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]smtp.mail.yahoo.com[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Login Information[/FONT]*
 [FONT=&quot]o[/FONT][FONT=&quot]User Name: Enter your Yahoo! ID (your email address without the "@yahoo.com"). [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]o[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Password: Enter your Yahoo! password.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]5.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Do not check the box next to "Log on using Secure Password Authentication (SPA)." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]6.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Click the "More Settings" box and select the "Outgoing Server" tab. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]7.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Check the box next to "My outgoing server (SMTP) requires authentication." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]8.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]If you would like to keep a copy of your email messages on the Yahoo! Mail server, select the "Advanced" tab. Check the box next to "Leave a copy of messages on the server." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]9.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Click the "OK" button. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]10.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Click the "Next" button on the Email Account Wizard, then click "Finished." [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Important:[/FONT]* [FONT=&quot] The Yahoo! Mail SMTP server requires authentication. To turn this setting on, follow these steps: [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]1.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Click "Tools," then select "Email Accounts." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]2.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Select "View or change existing email accounts" and click "Next." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]3.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Select your Yahoo! Mail account and click the "Change" button on the right. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]4.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Click the "More Settings..." button in the bottom-right corner of the Email Accounts window. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]5.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]In the Internet Email Settings window, click the "Outgoing Server" tab. Ensure that the box is checked next to "My outgoing server (SMTP) requires authentication." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]6.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Click the "Advanced" tab and ensure that you have not selected "This server requires a secure connection (SSL)" under the incoming (POP3) or outgoing (SMTP) port settings. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]To control deletion of messages from the Yahoo! Mail Server, follow these steps: [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]1.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]From the Tools menu, choose "Email Accounts." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]2.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Select the radio button next to "Edit an existing account" and click the "Next" button. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]3.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Double-click the Yahoo! account. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]4.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Select the "Advanced" tab. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]5.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]In the Delivery section at the bottom of the window, check "Leave a copy of messages on server" if you want to save your Yahoo! Mail messages on both the Yahoo! Mail server and on your local computer. If you want your messages to be deleted from the Yahoo! Mail server after you have received them in Outlook, do not check this box. [/FONT]



*[FONT=&quot]Microsoft Outlook 98 and 2000[/FONT]*
 [FONT=&quot]Outlook allows you to add a new email account to your existing profile. This means you do not have to replace your current settings in order to send and receive Yahoo! Mail messages. Unfortunately, Microsoft Outlook 97 does not support authenticated SMTP, and thus *Microsoft Outlook 97 cannot be used to read Yahoo! Mail messages*. [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Microsoft Outlook 98 and 2000[/FONT]*
 [FONT=&quot]To add a new email account to your existing profile: [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]1.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]From the Tools menu, select "Accounts." If you do not see "Accounts," place your cursor over the two arrows at the bottom of the list to display more choices. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]2.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Click the "Add" button. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]3.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]From the Add menu, click "Mail." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]4.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]In the Display Name box, type your name as you would like it to appear when you send a message, and click "Next." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]5.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]In the Email Address box, enter your Yahoo! Mail address (for example, "user@yahoo.com") and click "Next." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]6.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]In the box labeled "My incoming mail server is a..." select "POP3" server. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]7.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Type "pop.mail.yahoo.com" in the Incoming Mail (POP3 or IMAP) Server box. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]8.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Type "smtp.mail.yahoo.com" in the Outgoing Mail (SMTP) Server box. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]9.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Click "Next." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]10.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]In the Account Name box, enter your Yahoo! Mail ID (your email address without the "@yahoo.com"). [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]11.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]In the Password box, enter your Yahoo! Mail password. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]12.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Check "Remember Password" if you do not want Outlook to prompt you for your password each time you check your mail. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]13.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Do *not* check the box labeled "Log on using Secure Password Authentication (SPA)." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]14.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Click "Next." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]15.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Choose the appropriate connection type under the "Which Method Do You Use to Connect to the Internet" heading. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]16.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]If you chose "Connect using my phone line," you will need to select a dial-up connection in the Dial-up Connection Wizard and click "Next." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]17.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Click "Finish." [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Important:[/FONT]* [FONT=&quot] The Yahoo! Mail SMTP server now requires authentication. To turn this setting on, follow these steps: [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]1.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]From the Tools menu, choose "Accounts." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]2.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Select the "Mail" tab. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]3.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Select your Yahoo! Mail account and click "Properties." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]4.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Click on the "Servers" tab. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]5.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Check the box next to "My Server Requires Authentication." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]6.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Please make sure that "Log on using Secure Password Authentication" is *not* checked. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]7.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Click "OK." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]To control deletion of messages from the Yahoo! Mail server:[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]1.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]From the Tools menu, select "Accounts." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]2.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Click on the "Mail" tab. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]3.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Select your Yahoo! Mail account and click "Properties." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]4.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Click on the "Advanced" tab. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]5.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Check "Leave a copy of messages on server" if you want to save your Yahoo! Mail messages on the Yahoo! Mail server as well as on your local computer. Please note that setting your email client to remove messages from the server will cause your messages to be deleted from the server. Once the messages are deleted, we are unable to retrieve them. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]6.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Click "OK." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]7.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Close Microsoft Outlook and restart.[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]Microsoft Outlook Express[/FONT]*
 [FONT=&quot]Outlook   Express allows you to add a new email account to your existing profile. This   means you do not have to replace your current settings in order to send and   receive Yahoo! Mail messages. Here's how: [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]1.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]From the Tools menu, choose   "Accounts." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]2.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Select the "Mail" tab. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]3.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Click the "Add" button. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]4.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]From the Add menu, click   "Mail." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]5.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]In the text box labeled Display Name,   type your name and click "Next." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]6.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]In the Email Address box, type your   Yahoo! Mail address (be sure to include "@yahoo.com") and click   "Next." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]7.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Under "My incoming mail server is   a..." select "POP3." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]8.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Type "pop.mail.yahoo.com" in   the Incoming Mail (POP3, IMAP, or HTTP) Server box. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]9.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Type "smtp.mail.yahoo.com" in   the Outgoing Mail (SMTP) Server box. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]10.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Click "Next." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]11.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]In the Account Name box, type your Yahoo!   Mail ID (your email address without the "@yahoo.com"). [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]12.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]In the Password box, type your Yahoo!   Mail password. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]13.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]If you want Outlook Express to remember   your password, check the "Remember password" box. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]14.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Do *not* check the boxes labeled   "Log on using Secure..." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]15.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Click "Next." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]16.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Click "Finish."[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Important:[/FONT]* [FONT=&quot] The Yahoo! Mail SMTP server now requires   authentication. To turn this setting on: [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]1.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]From the Tools menu, choose   "Accounts." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]2.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Select the "Mail" tab. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]3.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Double-click the account labeled   "pop.mail.yahoo.com." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]4.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Select the "Servers" tab. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]5.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Check the box next to "My Server   Requires Authentication." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]6.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Click "OK." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]To   control deletion of messages from the Yahoo! Mail Server: [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]1.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]From the Tools menu, choose   "Accounts." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]2.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Select the "Mail" tab. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]3.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Double-click the account labeled   "pop.mail.yahoo.com." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]4.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Select the "Advanced" tab. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]5.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]In the Delivery section at the bottom of   the window, check "Leave a copy of messages on server" if you want   to save your Yahoo! Mail messages on the Yahoo! Mail server as well as on   your local computer. Do *not* check this box if you want your messages to   be deleted from the Yahoo! Mail server once you have received them in Outlook   Express. [/FONT]
 


  For any more information about POP and forwarding visit-
**help.yahoo.com/help/us/plus/mail/pop/*


----------



## kunaltech (Feb 22, 2007)

my dear friend ankur i am unable to find pop and forward access in options. i think it only shows for premimum users


----------



## Pathik (Feb 22, 2007)

do u hav a .co.in account???


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Feb 22, 2007)

I just use the normal Yahoo mail account.I shifted to beta version around 4 months back.But my account is more than 3 years old so they must have themselves transferred to Yahoo Mail Plus and I am using the general .com one.


----------



## planetcall (Feb 22, 2007)

Ankur Mittal said:
			
		

> But my account is more than 3 years old so they must have themselves transferred to Yahoo Mail Plus



How come is that ? Anyone to validate this ?


----------



## buntythecool (Feb 22, 2007)

dear all
i m using yahoo.com account & i m not their preimium user but with the help of ypops i m accesing al my mail thru outlook express


----------



## kunaltech (Feb 22, 2007)

i have yahoo.com i m using since 6-7  years


----------



## buntythecool (Feb 22, 2007)

Here's how to "POP" mail from Yahoo! Mail your Outlook Express:
1.	From the Tools menu, choose "Accounts." 
2.	Select the "Mail" tab. 
3.	Click the "Add" button. 
4.	From the Add menu, click "Mail." 
5.	In the text box labeled Display Name, type your name and click "Next." 
6.	In the Email Address box, type your Yahoo! Mail address (be sure to include "@yahoo.com") and click "Next." 
7.	Under "My incoming mail server is a…" select "POP3." 
8.	Type "127.0.0.1" in the Incoming Mail (POP3, IMAP, or HTTP) Server box. 
9.	Type "127.0.0.1" in the Outgoing Mail (SMTP) Server box. 
10.	Click "Next." 
11.	In the Account Name box, type your Yahoo! Mail ID (your email address without the "@yahoo.com"). 
12.	In the Password box, type your Yahoo! Mail password. 
13.	If you want Outlook Express to remember your password, check the "Remember password" box. 
14.	Do not check the boxes labeled "Log on using Secure…" 
15.	Click "Next." 
16.	Click "Finish." 
17.	Select '127.0.0.1' under 'Account,' and click 'Properties.' 
18.	Click the “Servers” tab. 
19.	Under “Outgoing Mail Server” check the box next to “My server  requires authentication” 
20.	Click the 'Advanced' tab. 
21.	Under “Outgoing mail Server (SMTP)”, check the box next to “This server requires a secure connection (SSL). Enter port number “465” in the “Outgoing mail (SMTP)” field. 
22.	Under “Incoming mail (POP3)”, check the box next to “This server requires a secure connection (SSL)". The port number in the “Incoming mail (POP3)" field should automatically change from 110 to 995. If it doesn’t, make sure the port number is set to 995. 
23.        also select leave a copy of messsages on server
all this thing i have get from some site that is not my invention
& all this seetings are working for me & i m also using ypops to accopny this procedure
may be this help u to all 
reply if any prob persist


----------



## kunaltech (Feb 23, 2007)

thanks a lot its worked
thanks thanks thank a lot

thanks to bunty,ankur and others
ok if i want my older mails to be downloaded i have to make them unread and then downloded

but everytime it gives me a dialuge box asking to wait or to stop that session how do i get read of this

  its says 
_"your pop3 server  has not responded in 60 seconds. would you like to wait another 60 seconds for the server to respond?

account: pop.mail.yahoo.com_
_server: 127.0.0.1"_


----------



## buntythecool (Feb 23, 2007)

@kunal
in ur accoun properties>advance tab>server time out>
increase the time as per ur wish
be cool


----------



## kunaltech (Feb 23, 2007)

buntythecool said:
			
		

> @kunal
> in ur accoun properties>advance tab>server time out>
> increase the time as per ur wish
> be cool


thanks 
so its only till 5minutes we can keep 
and if i dont want to keep the mails in yahoo so i have slected the delivery option in same dailoug box 
i m right 

one more thing when i am downloading next time it will not downlaod the mails again which it has downloaded already


----------



## buntythecool (Feb 23, 2007)

ri8 dude that is the proper way
hope this will work for alllllllllllllllll


----------



## kunaltech (Feb 23, 2007)

hey but whenever i am downloading mails again its downlaoding the same mails which has been downlaoded again why that happens


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Feb 23, 2007)

kunaltech said:
			
		

> hey but whenever i am downloading mails again its downlaoding the same mails which has been downlaoded again why that happens



You have to change the settings in Outlook
Just go to tools than to accounts and then select your yahoo account or any other and click on properties.
A new dialog box will appear in which click on the advanced options.
In advance option disable "leave a copy of message on server" and you are done.


----------



## anmol004 (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, It doesn't get deleted. Instead it get copied only. Check it once again. I myself have done yaar....


----------



## kunaltech (Mar 8, 2007)

hey 
i am able to download the yahoo messages in my outlook express/microsoft outlook express but i am unable to send the messages can anyone know what could be the problem


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 9, 2007)

Guyz you can use the webmail extension of thunderbird from - *webmail.mozdev.org/


----------



## kunaltech (Mar 9, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Guyz you can use the webmail extension of thunderbird from - *webmail.mozdev.org/


 
i want to send mails through outlook only pls tell me if any one know the problem


----------

